
Facebook “official” outs uploader to journalist - notlukesky
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2019/06/a-facebook-source-leaked-shawn-brookss-name-whats-next.html
======
m-p-3
From a privacy standpoint this is not okay, but from a transparency standpoint
they should identify which administrator published something on a Facebook
page in the future.

~~~
dfps
People who publish on social media are already very vulnerable to destoying
their ability to distibute what they have to say. Their existence is fragile.

